# R6 view on laptop screen



## justonemore (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey folks. Im wanting to view the display from my R6 directly on my laptop screen exactly as it would show in the back LCD. Not sure exactly what cable im going to need in order to do this but im assuming its done with just an HDMI cable of sorts. Anybody know how this is done exactly?


----------



## Joules (Jan 17, 2021)

Unless you have a very specialized laptop that has an HDMI Input, you will need a capture card if you actually want to grab that output from the screen.

Depending on what exactly you want to do, you just may want to look into USB tethering or using the Canon Webcam utility. But I guess you atcually want the on screen info and control elements displayed in the LiveView?


----------



## justonemore (Jan 17, 2021)

Joules said:


> Unless you have a very specialized laptop that has an HDMI Input, you will need a capture card if you actually want to grab that output from the screen.
> 
> Depending on what exactly you want to do, you just may want to look into USB tethering or using the Canon Webcam utility. But I guess you atcually want the on screen info and control elements displayed in the LiveView?


I just want to be able to scroll through the photos on my SD card without taking the SD out of the camera. Was thinking it could be good way to sort through the deletes and the keepers and just use the controls on the camera to do that. Its scrolling through my photos on bigger screen but using the camera controls to do it is what im going for


----------



## Joules (Jan 17, 2021)

justonemore said:


> I just want to be able to scroll through the photos on my SD card without taking the SD out of the camera. Was thinking it could be good way to sort through the deletes and the keepers and just use the controls on the camera to do that. Its scrolling through my photos on bigger screen but using the camera controls to do it is what im going for


Pretty niche use case, but if you really want to go through with it, search for HDMI USB Capture devices. Elgato is the name brand that is used widely across the game streaming community, but it is pricey and likely way overkill for what you are saying.

Unless you really prefer the camera controls that much over mouse and keyboard, I would suggest just using the cable or setting up something with wifi if removing the card is such a hassle. Or you need to capture your HDMI output anyway, or have other uses for such hardware that justify the expense.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2021)

Joules said:


> Unless you have a very specialized laptop that has an HDMI Input, you will need a capture card if you actually want to grab that output from the screen.
> 
> Depending on what exactly you want to do, you just may want to look into USB tethering or using the Canon Webcam utility. But I guess you atcually want the on screen info and control elements displayed in the LiveView?


Thunderbolt and USB-C works as HDMI. Most modern computers have at least one USB-C. Of course that means you need a cable that is camera HDMI to laptop USB-C or a USB-C dock/dongle with HDMI.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2021)

justonemore said:


> Hey folks. Im wanting to view the display from my R6 directly on my laptop screen exactly as it would show in the back LCD. Not sure exactly what cable im going to need in order to do this but im assuming its done with just an HDMI cable of sorts. Anybody know how this is done exactly?


Specifically what computer do you have?


----------



## justonemore (Jan 17, 2021)

Joules said:


> Pretty niche use case, but if you really want to go through with it, search for HDMI USB Capture devices. Elgato is the name brand that is used widely across the game streaming community, but it is pricey and likely way overkill for what you are saying.
> 
> Unless you really prefer the camera controls that much over mouse and keyboard, I would suggest just using the cable or setting up something with wifi if removing the card is such a hassle. Or you need to capture your HDMI output anyway, or have other uses for such hardware that justify the expense.


I imagined it would been a bit more straight forward. Im just so use to the interface on the camera. Particularly usefel for deleting RAW+JPEG simultaneously


----------



## justonemore (Jan 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Specifically what computer do you have?


ASUS laptop


----------



## justonemore (Jan 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Thunderbolt and USB-C works as HDMI. Most modern computers have at least one USB-C. Of course that means you need a cable that is camera HDMI to laptop USB-C or a USB-C dock/dongle with HDMI.


"camera HDMI to laptop USB-C " well that could be the ticket if you think it would work. Is that a hunch you have or do you know for certain that it would work?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2021)

justonemore said:


> ASUS laptop


What model/year? We need to know the ports you have, specifically do you have an HDMI port or USB-C port or Thunderbolt port?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2021)

justonemore said:


> "camera HDMI to laptop USB-C " well that could be the ticket if you think it would work. Is that a hunch you have or do you know for certain that it would work?


It depends on the age and model of the USB-C port. But I believe all USB-C variants are HDMI capable.


----------



## justonemore (Jan 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> What model/year? We need to know the ports you have, specifically do you have an HDMI port or USB-C port or Thunderbolt port?


asus ux501v I bought it new fall 2016


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2021)

justonemore said:


> asus ux501v I bought it new fall 2016


According to the web (!) https://technave.com/gadget/ASUS-Ze...onvenient-laptop-for-working-adults-8428.html that model has a regular full sized HDMI port. So all you need is an HDMI micro to HDMI full size.


----------



## Joules (Jan 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It depends on the age and model of the USB-C port. But I believe all USB-C variants are HDMI capable.


USB-C is just a form factor. Carrying video signals is not a given, that depends on what is actually under the hood. Certainly you are right in that Thunderbolt carries video and you can also output display port over USB-C on many devices.

But using a straight adapter to ingest an HDMI signal? That sounds really interesting, but is absolute news to me and a quick Google search has turned up nothing that suggests to me this would work. Unless you are talking about the HDMI capture 'adapters' that I mentioned previously.



privatebydesign said:


> According to the web (!) https://technave.com/gadget/ASUS-Ze...onvenient-laptop-for-working-adults-8428.html that model has a regular full sized HDMI port. So all you need is an HDMI micro to HDMI full size.


An HDMI Port on a regular graphics card is output only. As is the one one the camera. So you would just end up connecting two outputs, resulting in nothing of value being transmitted.


----------



## justonemore (Jan 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> According to the web (!) https://technave.com/gadget/ASUS-Ze...onvenient-laptop-for-working-adults-8428.html that model has a regular full sized HDMI port. So all you need is an HDMI micro to HDMI full size.


Okay, yes that looks about right. Thanks for the feed back, ill report back to here once i make some progress


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2021)

justonemore said:


> Okay, yes that looks about right. Thanks for the feed back, ill report back to here once i make some progress


Like joules says, maybe I am wrong. 100% Thunderbolt (which your computer has) supports HDMI into the laptop, but if that allows your laptop screen to effectively become a dumb screen I couldn’t say.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 17, 2021)

Depending how 'exact' you want it, another option is to use the EOS Utility, Camera Connect, EOS Remote, DSLR Controller, or some other remote program (windows/android) that lets you live view thru WiFi or Bluetooth. Might not be the same quality or as fast as HDMI... but it's way more convenient wireless.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 17, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> Depending how 'exact' you want it, another option is to use the EOS Utility, Camera Connect, EOS Remote, DSLR Controller, or some other remote program (windows/android) that lets you live view thru WiFi or Bluetooth. Might not be the same quality or as fast as HDMI... but it's way more convenient wireless.


Connect, EOS Remote, DSLR Controller are Apps will not work on windows , EOS Utility is not wireless unless there is a new one I don't know about.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 17, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Connect, EOS Remote, DSLR Controller are Apps will not work on windows , EOS Utility is not wireless unless there is a new one I don't know about.



EOS Utility has direct Wifi (I just tried it before posting and it worked well).
The Android Apps can be ran on windows thru Bluestacks (or on tablet...if that is a better option for the OP).
There was another really good one that was a similar name to one of the apps that ran natively on Windows... I'll go see if I can dig it up (edit... it's Helicon Remote).

The point I was trying to make was that there are wireless options...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2021)

Use Canon utilities to not only view but to control it. A USB-C for the camera end with whatever USBend matches your laptop is easy, but you can use wifi as well. 

It just takes me seconds to connect my camera to my pc and start up canon utilities 3. Then I can display what's on the LCD and control the camera and settings as well as capture images. I did it just now and pointed it at my monitor at /16 just to get a little depth of field. I expect it added noise.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 18, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Like joules says, maybe I am wrong. 100% Thunderbolt (which your computer has) supports HDMI into the laptop, but if that allows your laptop screen to effectively become a dumb screen I couldn’t say.



Thunderbolt 1-3 allow DisplayPort data on the bus, not HDMI. USB-C has an 'HDMI alt-mode', which allows HDMI data on the bus. If you have thunderbolt 3 ports, you can get both DP and HDMI alt-modes. As for supporting either of those *into* a Mac, that was only supported on iMacs and stopped being supported after apple moved to Thunderbolt2 on those machines (somewhere before 2015). Since my work laptop is faster than my personal iMac, I was a bit miffed to discover I couldn't use the iMac in screen mode, which my old one did support.

Back to the OPs question: I'm using a 'Camlink 4k' from Elgata/Corsair, which works quite well for capturing the HDMI output of the camera. Since it shows up as a proper video input, it "just works". You could alsp use the Canon Webcam thing or EOS Utility if you don't need it to be a proper video input.


----------

